# Webinars From Ohio State



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

WOOSTER, Ohio â Beekeepers in Ohio and other states are invited to attend a free, monthly educational webinar series taught by Ohio State University experts, starting April 18.

Offered by Ohio Stateâs Bee Lab, the webinar series will use the Adobe Connect format. Those interested in participating will need a computer with Internet connection; iPad and iPhone users can also join using these devices, but they need to download the Adobe Connect app.

*Registration*
*All participants first need to join the Bee Lab contact list by visiting OSU Extension : Mailing List Signup. Webinar log-in instructions will be provided*.

âThese beekeeping webinars were designed for beekeepers and others interested in bees to learn current information about honey bee hive management through the season,â said Denise Ellsworth, Ohio Stateâs honey bee and native pollinator education coordinator.

âParticipants can view the presentation and submit live questions. Additionally, all webinars will be archived on the Bee Lab website (: Bee Lab) the next day, so beekeepers donât have to participate in the live session to benefit from the information shared.â

*Schedule*

April 18, Hive Health Diagnostics, Barb Bloetscher, entomology research assistant and Ohio Department of Agriculture state apiarist.



May 16, Pesticides In and Around the Hive, Reed Johnson, assistant professor of apiculture, Ohio Agricultural Research and Development Center.



June 20, Mites and Honey Bees, Jim Tew, retired honeybee specialist, OSU Extension.



July 18, Planning Now for Winter Preparation, Bloetscher.



Aug. 15, Questions from the Hive, Johnson.



Sept. 19, Marketing Bee Products, Julie Fox, OSU South Centers at Piketon.



Oct. 17, Putting the Hive to Bed for Winter, Kim Flottum, editor, Bee Culture magazine.



For more information, contact Ellsworth at [email protected] or 330-263-3723.


 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

were do you pick all this info up ??? I like these because I can watch when I have time and can watch more then one time .. I have seen some podcast's ,, and have learned a lot that way .. keep the info flow coming .... If it ever warms up here so I can get a peek at the hives ,, I know I will want to replace a queen as soon as I can get one ,,, not buy one ,, get one of my own ,, as the ONE that came from my hive ,, is the best hive that came through the winter ,, it is busting out with bees ,,will have to pull a frame of eggs as soon as the drones get built up , and old enough to :kiss: the queen when she comes . :bored: til then ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I belong to MBA, SEMBA and 3 local clubs, own at least 12 books on honey bees and beekeeping and get Bee cluture magizine. The magizine is always renewed by a family member as a christmas or birthday gift. Even my hard old head should be able to get some information out of all that.

 Al


----------

